# Wanting to reload



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would like to get into reloading for my .223 mainly I improve my groups and if I save a buck or two while I'm at it, all the better! As I'm only 16, I don't have a lot cash flow so I'm looking to get started as cheap as possible while still buying decent equipment, could anyone give me some guidelines or decent equipment ideas that can get me started cheap? It would be appreciated! Also, can anyone give me a total cost idea? As in completely ready to go cost, I already have brass that I will be using so you don't have to include that. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Lee is probably the cheapest outfit as far as $$$$ go. Total cost to get started would be a Lee starter kit running about $110. Then you have to have dies $30, powder $30, bullets $30, primers $5. Before you get started, I suggest a good reloading manual, Hornady, Speer, Sierra, just to name a few. Read it, study it, apply it. Remember to follow the information to the letter. Detail is everything in reloading. Your best bet is to find someone who is into reloading and learn from them. Never, I repeat, never load hotter than what is maximum load in the manual. You say that you're looking for accuracy and if you save a buck or two, thats a bonus. If you do much shooting, your outfit will pay for itself in about a year. Save your money, buy a good quality reloading set-up, then you will never have to buy another.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the guidance! I will be sure to look into the manuals!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check Ebay and amazon they sometimes have the Lee kits at a pretty reasonable price. Also try Craigslist...just look at prices elsewhere first. I agree with JT 100% on getting a good manual. I suggest Lyman.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

coyote223 that is some pretty sound advice for a beginner setup. You should be able to reload for years accurately with it. Just take your time and make sure to stay concentrated through the process. It is easy to lose focus and to forget a step.

You probably won't save a ton of money on 223 rounds but you can definitely reload for accuracy and see great results.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I know the Cabelas here in Kansas City gives reloading classes and they were very helpful. The guys who teach the class know exactly what they are doing and have helped me many times. Hodgdon powder company offers a yearly reloading manual for around $9. I have the last several years, plus books from Nosler, Speers, and Hornady. You can never have to many reference materials.

I use a Lee Turret Press for reloading. Its very easy to change the turret head and swap to a different cailber. I currently use it for reloading .223, 30-06, 9mm & 40S&W. By changing the turret heads, I am able to leave my dies setup the same way every time and the heads only cost $12.

I use CCI primers and have never had a problem with them. My current favorite powder for .223 is Varget, but I'm working on a few loads of CFE 223.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Midway USA has some great videos on reloading--I think they're on YouTube or check the website...


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm really indecisive on what bullet to run, any ideas on this? I'm looking at the Sierra blitz varminter 50 gr, as well as some Hornady SP (soft point?) which run a lot cheaper, if anyone has experience with either of these two or other bullets you would recommend that can be found at cabelas as that is whats most convenient it would be appreciated!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I started out with a rockchucker kit from rcbs and have been nothing but happy with it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I've had really good luck w/ VMax---What weapon are u shooting & are u wanting screamers out to 300yds or a heavier bullet (for shots out to 500)??


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm shooting a Weatherby Vanguard chambered in .223 and it has a 1 in 12 twist so I can't go over 55 gr really but I would prefer 50gr as I know my rifle handles them well. (haven't ever shot 55s)


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I shoot sierra 53gr Match HP bullets for coyotes and I have been very happy with them.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

poe said:


> I shoot sierra 53gr Match HP bullets for coyotes and I have been very happy with them.


Are you running a 1 in 12 twist as well?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I was messing around w/ some Hornady 35gr NTX ballistic tips & found a sweet load...25.5gr 0f H4895 w/ a COL of 2.250....Found my new .223 load... : ) This is out of the AR15 (1:9 twist) -- 10 shots @ 100yds... Same results out of the TC Contender pistol...Haven't chronied them yet but they'll be about 3485fps out of the AR & 200fps less out of the TC.

.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> I was messing around w/ some Hornady 35gr NTX ballistic tips & found a sweet load...25.5gr 0f H4895 w/ a COL of 2.250....Found my new .223 load... : ) This is out of the AR15 (1:9 twist) -- 10 shots @ 100yds... Same results out of the TC Contender pistol...Haven't chronied them yet but they'll be about 3485fps out of the AR & 200fps less out of the TC.
> 
> .


What a group!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good shootin there Scotty...........


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanx, guys!!!! This load's good for 300yds & under...After that, I think that little bullet pulls it's "drag chute"... LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Drag chute LOL That is a nice group Scotty...
You shot such a tight group it looks like you turned that paper target back into a tree !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Coyot.223 said:


> Are you running a 1 in 12 twist as well?


No sorry im shooting a savage model 10 pred with a 1 in 9 twist


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Coyot.223 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm really indecisive on what bullet to run, any ideas on this? I'm looking at the Sierra blitz varminter 50 gr, as well as some Hornady SP (soft point?) which run a lot cheaper, if anyone has experience with either of these two or other bullets you would recommend that can be found at cabelas as that is whats most convenient it would be appreciated!


Quality equals longevity. I have been reloading with my RCBS single stage press for over 35 years. I load several different bullets including 50 grain V Max and 55 grain hollow points. I currently am loading Midway's Dogtown Bullet in 55 gr. hollow point. They are made by Nosler and are about a third cheaper than most other brands. They are plenty accurate and so far have been dependable and consistent for me. Check them out.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

bar-d said:


> Quality equals longevity. I have been reloading with my RCBS single stage press for over 35 years. I load several different bullets including 50 grain V Max and 55 grain hollow points. I currently am loading Midway's Dogtown Bullet in 55 gr. hollow point. They are made by Nosler and are about a third cheaper than most other brands. They are plenty accurate and so far have been dependable and consistent for me. Check them out.


Will do thanks for the insight!


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Alright guys, I'm going to share with y'all what I plan in purchasing here soon, and I want y'all to tell me if I'm missing anything and the price I can expect it to cost!

So far,
Lee 50th anniversary breach lock challenger kit- $109.99

.223 Hornady custom grade rifle dies-$32.99

Cci small rifle primers- $5.99

Hornady 55 gr V-max bullets- $16.99

Haven't completely decided on powder but was thinking H322 might be a good choice ($27.99) or H335($22.99)

And Lymans 49th edition reloading book- $19.99

I have once fired .223 brass already so that's not an issue!

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like you're on the right track...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That should do it.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome, thanks guys. Will I need a shell plate as well?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd buy the shell holder and 223 guide rod for the cutter, a pair of calipers is a must ( i didn't see them listed) and a shell holder. I also might give TAC powder a try. It meters really easy out of your powder measure(it's easy to adjust the amount) Although make sure that the lyman book lists it as a choice for 223, other books do but I stil recommend the Lyman


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, A RCBS holder will work(they are standard height) just be sure you get the right number, the numbers are not standard amongst different makers.

just a note that the cutter shell holder and the shell holder for the press are not the same thing.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

What exactly will a caliper do?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Measure your overall length, for one. You'll need to stay within certain lengths not to short or excess pressure can be a huge problem to long and you'll be jamming the bullet into the lands of your rifling again causing possible pressure problems.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

I see, thanks Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem ! Do you have any type of reloading manual now ? Even a brochure ?


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not one. But I spend every waking moment reading anything I can about it on the web, not the best place I know, but I figured better than nothing!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go to www.ramshot.com That's western powders site. You can request a load guide for their powders. It's free and will be a source of information...It only covers their powders though, like a hornady manual only has hornady bullets listed.
Click on the bottom left to see the specificatioons and fill out the form.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

I just filled it out, so hopefully I'll see it in the mail soon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.hodgden.com will get you to their site as well as winchester and IMR...They're all have the same parent company


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hodgden's site has some interesting info, thanks for the link!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I just did a quick read but did you have primers in your list of stuff because you will need some of those to. Later on down the road when you get more into reloading a tumbler to clean up your brass. Well have fun and remember load for accuracy not just speed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL down the road you'll want a bunch of stuff.

I don't know what brass you have 223 but if the primers are crimped you'll have to remove the crimp before seatin a new one. You can use your chamfering tool to remove it if you're careful.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

How can I tell if the primers are crimped?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Usually there will be some visable die around the primer hole, but you can usually easily see the crimp mark around the primer hole. I use my Forster chamfer tool to cut my crimps out, it doesn't take a lot.

Don't forget a scale, I didn't see one mentioned any where.

I've very happy with the H335 powder at max recommended load I get MOA or better out of both my Stevens and my R-15.

Good luck. reloading is fun.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

A scale! Of course!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

As for the scale--u can go big $$$ or not....I used beam scales for many years & still have 2 sets, but I really sped up the process when I went to a digital....U can spend Hundreds on these, but I can recommend a very cheap, dependable option for you...I know that u get the Lee beam scale w/ your kit, but trust me when I say that you'll like the digital ALOT...

Frankford Arsenal (I hear some people groaning already LOL) has a dependable little pocket digital powder scale that has a max of 750 grains with accuracy to within 1/10th of a grain... It's under $35 (on eBay) & it measured the charges on the group that I posted earlier...

I'm really impressed w/ that little scale. I've had mine for 3 yrs & I'll buy another when it's time for a replacement...Just my 2 cents


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know how far along you are, buu you might check out the web site below, seems to have good pricing and a hugh varitaty of reloading equipmemt.

http://www.grafs.com/retail/​


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an opposite experience with digital scales. I tried 2 different ones and they just wouldn't register the weights that I wanted to load. I mean it might read 44.3 then 44.6 but not in between. I've stuck with the balance beam and am very happy.

That being said I don't go for speed loading either. Everything I do is single stage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyot.223 said:


> A scale! Of course!


Your kit does, as Scotty said contain the lee safety scale, I still use a Dillon beam scale but I also use a digital on my auto powder dispenser. I would advise just starting with the kit, and seeing what is the most important to you as far as add ons and upgrades go.

And one way to see if you have a crimped primer is to try to seat a new one (gently...very gently..do not force it) A crimped pocket will not accept a new primer. If you have it just ream it lightly with the chamfer tool, and while you're at it chamfer all the mouths of your cases.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

if i could offer a little advise for when you get everything you need and start loading some rounds.don't get speed crazy.more often than not the max speed in everything i load from 223 up to a 338 edge dosn't give the best accuracy.BUT,sometimes it does so work your way up and,shoot a lot of groups and keep good records of each load.i use a little notebook with all of my loads and groups that they shoot.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I have an opposite experience with digital scales. I tried 2 different ones and they just wouldn't register the weights that I wanted to load. I mean it might read 44.3 then 44.6 but not in between. I've stuck with the balance beam and am very happy.
> 
> That being said I don't go for speed loading either. Everything I do is single stage.


So do I..I just don't have to wait for the beam to quit bouncing up & down... I typed that it "sped up" my reloading process...doesn't mean that I reload fast..


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

bogger01 said:


> if i could offer a little advise for when you get everything you need and start loading some rounds.don't get speed crazy.more often than not the max speed in everything i load from 223 up to a 338 edge dosn't give the best accuracy.BUT,sometimes it does so work your way up and,shoot a lot of groups and keep good records of each load.i use a little notebook with all of my loads and groups that they shoot.


I plan on doing exactly that, working my way up and keep a log book. In fact I already have one set aside!

Thanks for all the help guys, y'all have no idea how excited I am to start!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you ever need a bullet puller I highly recommend the Hornady collet puller. I was using a inertia puller in the past, which is fine for small quantities of 223. I currently had around 200 rounds of 308 that I had to pull. I had already broken the insert once on the inertia puller in the past with 308 so I invested $40 in the Hornady with a 223 and 308 collet. I pulled all of them last night. 
Best $40 I ever spent.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have and use both kinds of bullet pullers. The collet one is for bullets that are not pushed too deep into the case and the other is for those that are in way too deep to use the collet on.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> If you ever need a bullet puller I highly recommend the Hornady collet puller. I was using a inertia puller in the past, which is fine for small quantities of 223. I currently had around 200 rounds of 308 that I had to pull. I had already broken the insert once on the inertia puller in the past with 308 so I invested $40 in the Hornady with a 223 and 308 collet. I pulled all of them last night.
> Best $40 I ever spent.


As mentioned by youngdon in an earlier reload thread-If you break the insert on your inertia puller you can use a shell holder as an insert, it works just as good as the original insert.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't me !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I my have said that. I am reloading for the 50 beowulf and can not get the regular rim holder to work due to the rebated rim being so much, so I used the shell holder to replace the three little pieces that fit to the rim of the case. it worked fine. I don't plan on doing that all of the time, a lot of the time I use a bullet puller on my press if there is enough to grab a hold of.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry Don, I guess it was knapper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You had me wondering JT...I have a kinetic puller and have been fortunate enough to not have had to use it too much.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 50 Beowulf and need it for some loading and the shell holder was the only thing that would fit the rim. I try not to use a bullet puller too much also. The .500 is hard to find bullets for that have the right weight and number need to work up the loads. Found what I like and ordered 500 of them, that ought to last till summer.


----------

